# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  A question concerning Polnish culture.

## Culturist

Dear kamka, 
I would like to know whether Mieszko is a name Polish parents often give to their childeren, or is it a rather less given name in Poland? 
Thank you.

----------


## kamka

> Dear kamka, 
> I would like to know whether Mieszko is name Polish parents often give to their childeren, or is it a rather less given name in Poland? 
> Thank you.

 Actually, it's not given at all to kids nowadays, unless their parents are some sadistic creatures obsessed with Polish history  :: 
I don't know any Mieszko, but I think I heard once someone's parents called their son that, and the other one Ziemowit. Auch.

----------


## Culturist

> Originally Posted by Culturist  Dear kamka, 
> I would like to know whether Mieszko is name Polish parents often give to their childeren, or is it a rather less given name in Poland? 
> Thank you.   Actually, it's not given at all to kids nowadays, unless their parents are some sadistic creatures obsessed with Polish history 
> I don't know any Mieszko, but I think I heard once someone's parents called their son that, and the other one Ziemowit. Auch.

 Thank you for your reply, kamka. That is sad to hear, because my nickname has been Mieszko since last summer when I had to an Polish introductory course before I was allowed to begin studying at my university of applied sciences . It may be due to the fact that I am a foreigner,  but I like Mieszko as a name -- even if it seems to have become old-fashioned. How about you? 
By the way, how do you say "how about..../what about...." and "what do you think about..." in Polish? 
Thank you very much again, kamka.

----------


## kamka

> Thank you for your reply, kamka. That is sad to hear, because my nick name has been Mieszko since last summer when I took an Polish introductory course organised by my university of applied sciences before I was allowed to begin studying there. It may be due to the fact that I am a foreigner,  but I like Mieszko as a name -- even if it seems to have become old-fashioned. How about you? 
> By the way, how do you say "how about..../what about...." and "what do you think about..." in Polish? 
> Thank you very much again, kamka.

 honestly, I hate the name Mieszko. It just sounds awful to my ear, like "myszka" (little mouse).  :P  
But I guess it works as a nickname fairly well, as it's got some humorous shade, and that's what nicknames are supposed to be all about, anyway  ::  
"how about/what about" very much depends on the context. In the sentence "How about you?" it would be "A ty?", and say "How about the ticket you had?" it would be "A co z tym biletem, kt

----------

